# Dust Separator For Shop Vac



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

I made a Thien Baffle Dust Separator for my Dust Collector. I would like to add a dust separator to my shop vac. I've seen different types, Thien Baffle, Cyclone, etc(?) and I'm looking for suggestions. Thank You.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@JIMMIEM 

there several good articles on here this is the i use. was easy to put together


















would you rather have: top notch sander w/ ave dust...


Debating on my next dust collection buy. Debating b/w a great sander that would be hooked up to a Rigid wet/dry vac, or get a top notch dust extractor (Fein, Makita, etc) and keep making due with a Makita ROS. Which would you go with first?




www.woodworkingtalk.com





Need advice for dust extraction 









Building a dust collection cart for a small shop


I built a dust collection cart so I can wheel my shopvac and cyclone separator around my woodshop.




www.woodworkingtalk.com





. dust collection using shop vac is very common and there's so many different ways of getting the same job done, sometimes more expensive sometimes much less.

good luck


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

I made this Thien baffle out of an old shop vac, it works so well that I upscaled it to a DC I'm installing. I can no longer drag it around you're welcome to come over and pick it up 😂 



















Upscale version for the top of a plastic barrel


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I have that orange HD dustopper ahead of my shop vac. It works well, and it's pretty cheap.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

OK for collecting a machine, but I’m not sure it’s the best option for one to vacuum the shop. For me, anyway, a few years of maneuvering around the unwieldy top heavy contraption, it dawned on me all I’m doing is saving a filter.

I ditched the cyclone set up and went back to using a Shop Vac. Bags are worth the expense and save the filter, easier/safer to dump. If you go the extra and get HEPA, you’ve got a much better set up. Much easier to maneuver!

I tested the Dust Stopper against a Dust Deputy cyclone. The DS works fine, but there was noticeably more suction with the cyclone.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@JIMMIEM
since most my work is in the open. IE garage door open and working just outside most of the time.
this past winter i was able to work in side the garage with the door mostly closed. i run the discharge hose outside for two reasons. it helps take the noise out. if there is any supper fine dust it goes out.
there is a hepa filter in the vacuum. i have found if there some course dust in the bucket the fine dust appears to stay there and not go into the vacuum filters.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank You all for your responses. Decisions, Decisions.
My biggest, dustiest use is on the router table. Maybe I should just run a hose from the dust collector for this. As I mentioned I made the Thien style separator for the collector.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The main reason I got the dustopper for the shop vac was for my sanders. It works well for that.

I use the main DC (wall mounted grizzly 1250cfm unit) with a super dust deputy for everything else, including the router table


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@JIMMIEM 

When I made mine I use the Dust stopper with the Craftsman 9 gallon vacuum my friend used the Ridgid 9 gallon vacuum and the dust deputy they are built about the same. they seemed to work about the same also.

there are several videos out showing how to build both of them the same way.

at the time when I put mine together was more of helping keeping mywork space and the fine dust from MDF being cut blowing everywhere and on myself. his Workshop has a large Harbor Freight dust collection for the big tools like table saw band saw planer jointer but needed spot tool for like Sanding. a lot more mobile and the first cost was about $170 versus over $500 the Festool dust collection. the old adjective you get what you paid for.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Cyclone Dust Separator Kit for 5 Gallon Buckets


Amazing deals on this Cyclone Dust Separator at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com




Works for me.


----------

